# NEDRA an NHRA Alternative Sanctioning Organization (ASO)!



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Reposted from the NEDRA list:

NEDRA is proud to announce we have become an NHRA Alternative Sanctioning Organization (ASO)!

NEDRA has joined the ranks of other prestigious independent racing organizations such as the All Harley Drag Racing Association (AHDRA) and the American Drag Racing League (ADRL). Of note is that only three of the six NHRA ASOs are automobile drag racing associations, the other five are for motorcycles. To become an ASO, NEDRA's Class and Safety Rules were reviewed and approved by the NHRA. According to Josh Peterson, the NHRA Racing Administration Vice President, the NHRA ASO program is designed to enable independent sanctioning organizations to conduct drag racing programs not offered by the NHRA at NHRA Member Tracks.

We look forward to continuing to advance the sport of electric drag racing with the NHRA.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR Director
http://www.nedra.com


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

This is good news, and I congratulate the NEDRA board for working with the NHRA. Becoming an ASO is one route to take, but I would rather see the NHRA add electric racing to their list of classes. I am sure NEDRA knows they must provide insurance for every race they sanction. I wish them luck.



DavidDymaxion said:


> Reposted from the NEDRA list:
> 
> NEDRA is proud to announce we have become an NHRA Alternative Sanctioning Organization (ASO)!
> 
> ...


----------

